# Blaze Orange?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Does anyone know off the top if predator hunters have to wear blaze orange at this time of year given that deer hunting is still on?

I'm assuming yes, but wanted to get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not that I can find anywhere. I guess it is like waterfowl or upland hunting during the deer season. Hiding in the cattails for ducks or a brush pile for coyote is as apt to get you shot as bow hunting from a tree stand, but I guess they think ---- well I guess I don't know that answer. Maybe they just like us bowhunters so much they don't want anything bad to happen to us.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

dude i wouldnt worry about it there should be no problem with hunters i mean really unless u got antlers on duh but u should have no problem just u might want to have an orange hat and when u got out if ur under a tree put it on a branch above u


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well the answer from the G&F that was forwarded to me is YES, you must wear orange while the season is still open.

I'm just being the messenger.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Doe gun season is extended this year, December 17th through the 31st.


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Wear the blaze orange. It doesn't matter if you have antlers or not, countless stories of hunters being shot every year (that don't wear antlers) should be enough to convince you.

It is required and it's really not that big a deal. Just find some of the camo blaze variety and do what you normally do (ie. sit in front of some bushes or anything to break up your outline). Canines see in black and white, so you won't have any problems.

Good luck.


----------

